# Brasilia RR45OD Static Conquered



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Finally after weeks of faffing around and simply accepting that I would always have to brush the grinds out of the funnel of my RR45OD grinder I have managed to conquer the static. Grounds now slip through the funnel and right into the portafilter.

How did I achieve that? Not exactly sure to be frank. I did a few things yesterday to try and improve the performance of the grinder and after reassembling it just worked. So what did I do?

1. Removed the flap and funnel from grinder

2. Polished the interior of the funnel for about 20 mins with Peak Polish. I had previously tried Brasso but it didn't make any real difference. Peak brand is the stuff to use.

3. Polished the flap for about 5 minutes on both surfaces with Peak polish.

4. Almost completely flattened the flap and then rebent it leaving a very limited gap on the right side and a wider gap on the left.

5. Whenn bending the flap, also put a slight increase in the centre.

This is a picture of the funnel before it was polished with Peak but after polished with Brasso:

[IMG alt="p>

And here is a video of the polishe"][/img]

Static was far worse than this picture shows. This was after a half second burst.

And here is a video of the polished funnel with polished and rebent flap, grinds shooting through. I[/IMG]


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

BTW thanks to @marcuswar for helpful suggestions that finally got me to this point.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad you've got it sorted ridland, it fair flies out now


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks good well done bro


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I've had a static-less Brasilia for a while now. I went through the same problems having so much static virtually none ended up in the portafilter and the rest stuck to the funnel wall like a thirsty Leach. I tried all sorts of things like using very thin rubber between the grinder body and the funnel, using aluminium from a can as a flap but all to no avail. Finally I ended up getting a very thin brass plant label, cut off the tail you stick in the dirt and then screwed the bit left in place as a flap; pulled it out slightly from the funnel body and hey presto. Now it slips out like greased lightening. The only thing is there is a little retention in the exit hole as it doesn't seem to slope towards the funnel so as Arkwright used to say I get a cocktail stick and 'Je...Je...Jiggle it a bit' inside.

Got to admit I still to this day can't understand why the Brasilia has the static issue whereas other metal bodied and funnelled grinders don't.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It does make you wonder why the top on the funnel is screwed in. Even now I don't have enough faith in the solution to screw the top back in place. I would love to hear from someone who used one of these in a commercial environment and find out their experience.

Maybe this is part of the reason Rossi went bust. Commercial users heard that the OD versions were pants, no OD sales, significant market unserviced, company goes boom. I can't see a commercial user going to the lengths we have to make these things work. If it doesn't work out of the box, most commercial users are going to send it back.



Pompeyexile said:


> Well I've had a static-less Brasilia for a while now. I went through the same problems having so much static virtually none ended up in the portafilter and the rest stuck to the funnel wall like a thirsty Leach. I tried all sorts of things like using very thin rubber between the grinder body and the funnel, using aluminium from a can as a flap but all to no avail. Finally I ended up getting a very thin brass plant label, cut off the tail you stick in the dirt and then screwed the bit left in place as a flap; pulled it out slightly from the funnel body and hey presto. Now it slips out like greased lightening. The only thing is there is a little retention in the exit hole as it doesn't seem to slope towards the funnel so as Arkwright used to say I get a cocktail stick and 'Je...Je...Jiggle it a bit' inside.
> 
> Got to admit I still to this day can't understand why the Brasilia has the static issue whereas other metal bodied and funnelled grinders don't.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like one could forge a clump crusher for that grinder...


----------

